# Plugging at the beach, spin or conventional reels??



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

how would a small baitcaster like the Abu compare with a small spinner like the penn battle for distance casting at the beach?....I really like the feel of conventionals with my surf rods but I'm new to plug and jig casting at the beach with lighter rods...not sure which reel to go with.....I want to keep the reel weight down around 8-9oz..To match up with the 11 foot black mamba....any opinions would be appreciated....﻿


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi, Casting plugs, I like to use spinning reels. I'll be casting a lot, and spinning gear doesn't make me as tired. Now for casting bait I use conventional gear. my plug gear is an 9' or 10' spinning rod, I use a Penn BTL2 6000 with 20# suffex line, and a top shot of 40# floro. Reels a little big, but it feels good in my hands. A BTL 2 in a 4k or 5k you might like better. At IRI i use a 9' rod , BTL1 5000 with 17# line, 30# top of floro. Good luck.:fishing:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

If I'm gonna be constantly casting a retrieving for hours on end I would prefer a spinning reel and rod. I’m not as worried about distance as I would be with having to pull out birds nest from a casting reel. I feel better casting a spinning reel for that amount of time with no worries.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

if you are fishing close an abu is doable.....but if you are fishing for distance go with the spinner and braid


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok, I think you guys are right....I better go with a small spinner....


----------



## MAD 69 (Dec 9, 2011)

If your casting many hours you want a convenchbaitcaster they are much easier on the body than spinners plus the conventional reels have superior drags and more line cap. I plug with Abus - the 55xx series are best for plugging.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

MAD 69 said:


> If your casting many hours you want a convenchbaitcaster they are much easier on the body than spinners plus the conventional reels have superior drags and more line cap. I plug with Abus - the 55xx series are best for plugging.


Mad.....superior drags....*NOT*......I have top of the line spinners and conventional.....the spinner drags are superior in all cases....'More line capacity'...NOT.....my spinners are superior in most cases.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I am a long time conventional caster -- even down to mirolures but recently I have tried casting with a spinning reel with braid. Here are my two cents for what they are worth (yogism intended ) I can cast metal a long ways with a well tuned conventional -- usually a well tuned Abu 6500 or 5500 CT or CS. For casting something like a 1-2 1/2 ounce metal plug with a light braid and a rod set up to handle it (9 1/2 to 10 1/2 feet, I can probably cast a spinner a little farther than a conventional. However, the weight of a spinning reel, even a small one is much more noticeable that a conventional reel of the same capacity. I agree with MAD 69 that the conventional is easier on the body. I also find wind knots with spinning reels are much more vexing than backlashes. (Try picking out a tiny half hitch) but I don't backlash a lot given how long I have been casting bait casters. To each his own. I will keep fiddling with spinners but I don't think you would be severely disavantaged using conventional to plug. Best of luck to you.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

I find it easier to fish fast metals on a spinner. A small baitcaster of the same gear ratio will be wrapping line around a smaller spindle so it will not get the speed needed for some species.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Light surf - 8' St Croix conventional, ABU 6500 CS Mag and 15 mono and 50 lb shocker leader
Surf (Metal slinging) - I use a 10 1/2' spinning rod with 30 braid and 50 lb leader
Surf - I prefer conventional over spinning for the 6-10 oz category

Jetty - 9' spinning rod, 30 lb braid with 50 lb leader

Just my .02...

Sandcrab


----------

